# Disable MSN Messenger at Startup.



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

is there some way i can disable MSN Messenger at startup without completely uninstalling the program?

i still want to keep the program i just don't want it to load in the background when XP starts... i have tried msconfig i have tried the preferences in MSN Messenger... any other ideas?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

The preferences in MSN Messenger should do the trick, but you may also need to turn off it's "association" to Outlook or Outlook Express in those apps' preferences.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 3, 2004)

Just don't start Outloook Express, or you may see MSN Msgr. re-assert itself into your system tray. It's annoying that way. (If you have the Contacts pane open in OE, MSN will attempt to load when you start OE unless MSN Msgr. is uninstalled.)
There is, supposedly, a way to disable this functionality in OE, but I always just uninstalled MSN Msgr so I'm not sure if it really works.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

thing is.... i don't use Outlook... never have never will... and i have tried preferences in MSN but it still keeps coming back for more.


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

Go to Start > Control Panel > Performance and Maintenance > administrative Tools.
Double click on Services.
In the Services panel, select Messenger 
Right-click and select Stop to turn off Messenger.
Right-click and select Properties or you can also double-click Messenger
From the Startup Type drop-down list, select Disabled 
Then Click OK.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

so far it seems to not startup on reboot or SysStart. i think it, by default, auto enables everytime i run MSN Explorer. most of the time now-a-days i run Netscape. and if i go to someplace that needs to use IE 5.0+ then i open IE. i like MSN Xplorer tho... not only because it says my name when i log on.. but it has a nice interface and it makes me happy. an when i have to reinstall windows it saves my links for me. but i will consider dropping MSN Xplorer in the near future if i don't use it soon. but thank you... as for now the issue has been resolved.


----------



## Storm7rooper (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think it is MSN Messenger you're talking about it. I think it is Microsoft Messenger. If so, why don't you do the same thing as I did: 
1) Remove Microsoft Messenger
2) Install MSN Messeger
-The option to not run when Windows starts up for MSN Messenger can be easily turned off.

Ramoving Microsoft Messenger:
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_messenger_remove.htm


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

no it is MSN messenger that startsup every boot time. M$ Messenger i don't have an issue with... and i totally forgot about doug knox... GAH.......


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

On the msconfig window ----> startup.. is it msmsgs or msnmsgr that you want to remove ?!


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i took both of them off... the situation has been cleared as of now... i think it is just due to me opening MSN Browser. but i may just get rid of MSN browser


----------

